# Download embedded flash files



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I want to download movie flash file on the main page at http://www.skype.com/

Anyone know how? Can I then loop in QuickTime?


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I can't remember the exact name right now, but I know there is a firefox extension for doing this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

Are you referring to the introduction movie with the planet? if so just drop to a terminal and do "wget http://download.skype.com/share/banners/hello.swf" 

(you may need to install wget using fink)

As for quicktime, Im not sure since I've never tried it.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

hi,

safari>window>activity> copy .....

http://download.skype.com/share/banners/hello.swf (or other file)
safari>window>downloads> paste file
it downloads - voila


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A friend helped me out at work. Went to show source, and found the URL, pasted into Safari and did an option-return which makes it download.


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> safari>window>downloads> paste file
> it downloads - voila


hey, that's neat. I didnt know you could do that.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

neither did I once upon a time
gotta love os x


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kewl. Have to see if there's something similar in Camino...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

If you don't want to install wget, you can always use curl URLHERE > nameoffile.extension

eg. curl http://download.skype.com/share/banners/hello.swf > hello.swf

That said I find Safari's the best for getting access to embedded content as it lists all open files (including ones loaded interactively, eg. mp3s into a flash video) in it's Activity Viewer, something that isn't done in any other browser.


----------

